# Project Bags



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I would like feedback on project bags. Do you use them? What sizes? What about small bags to hold notions? What price would you pay for different sizes? I am making drawstring project bags out of fabric with drawstrings. Some are made from upcycled fabric and some from new fabric. I hand screen print knitting, sorry no crochet yet!, sayings on them.

All comments welcome.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I use a tote bag and pencil case for my notions. Always take knitting/crocheting with me


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Cathie. What size do you fine most helpful for your tote bag?


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I have one knitting bag that I purchased at Hobby Lobby on sale. I also have a large bag I crocheted myself. All other bags that I use are repurposed from something else. I am rather cheap and don't like wasting money on bags when I can buy more yarn. I'm sure your bags are lovely though.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Mines 19" x 16". Was sold as a fitness bag, converts to backpack if I want. It's very difficult to get AFFORDABLE knitting bags. Some stores want 80.00 and up. Won't pay anywhere near that.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

I have many project bags of all sizes. Bag used depends on the size of the project. I also prefer a way to close project bags to keep little paws out. As for notion bag, I have a Hiya Hiya bag that was given to me. I toss it in whichever project bag I am going to take with me. It is very handy.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have several. And different sizes. Some are small, about 15" square. Great for a smaller project.
And then I have my BIG tote about 24" square. This is my summer "car" bag. I can fill it with many balls of yarn, pattern, my zipper pouch of needles. I make hats/mitts/scrubbies, etc. while sitting at the beach all summer. I usually just leave this bag in the car, always ready.

And then I have PIGS stashed around my living room. These are all different sizes. depending on the project inside. I have a large bag ready to go when I start a wedding afghan. Have my twiddles in another , all small amts. of yarn and notions. Hats for donation are in another. So it all depends on what I feel like doing.

Guess my answer is different sizes for different projects.

Great question. Good Luck with your project


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

I have three project bags--one for socks which is small and compact. Then I wanted a medium sized one so it could hold more such as a pattern book, notions, etc. on my Christmas list was a large bag as I was making an afghan. This project bag had two interior compartments, and two interior zippered areas and on the exterior there was one zippered flap and on the other side a flap divided in two. The bag sits up straight and is closed by a zipper.

The fabric was a beautiful print from Indonesia--very colorful and very well structured. It is the best bag ever. The price was $65.00. This is not cheap but it is very well made and I can't find a thing wrong with it.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I rarely use a project bag. When I take my project I generally use a plastic grocery bag. They're disposable, waterproof and if you get it dirty you can always replace it .


----------



## Ancaster (Mar 18, 2014)

I have several (4or5), Vera Bradley in different sizes that I've found in thrift shops. The most they have cost me is $6.00, and often less. They are soft, roomy, with lots of pockets, both inside and out, for notions, and they can be washed.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I have several bags, I like ones that zip closed. I tend to buy inexpensive tote bags with pockets. I only use the bags if I take my project out of the house. If I'm working at home, I have a large, lined wicker basket that I keep the project and yarn in. I have a zippered pencil case for smaller items like scissors, tapestry needles, measuring tape, etc.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

tmvasquez said:


> I have one knitting bag that I purchased at Hobby Lobby on sale. I also have a large bag I crocheted myself. All other bags that I use are repurposed from something else. I am rather cheap and don't like wasting money on bags when I can buy more yarn. I'm sure your bags are lovely though.


Are you my long lost sister, lol, I use plastic grocery bags and save my money for yarn.

I think I've seen some of your bags on here. If they were yours, they are nice.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Often as not I just use a zip loc bag or a plastic grocery store/walmart bag. I do have several tote bags that also get used. A quart size zip loc bag, small make up bag, pencil case holds small knitting accessory items. Sorry, I just don't buy project bags.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Cathie bargenda said:


> Mines 19" x 16". Was sold as a fitness bag, converts to backpack if I want. It's very difficult to get AFFORDABLE knitting bags. Some stores want 80.00 and up. Won't pay anywhere near that.


Someone told me to use a diaper bag. No one I know right now has one they don't need that I could purchase. An ad popped up when I was looking at some article or another. Apparently the designer works on baby items only, not a name I

was familiar with or remember. The cheapest of the dozen or so on the site was $149.00!!! The yarn that would buy! I'll just stay with my re-purposed tote bags. Lord. $149 to pack diapers, wipes, a bottle & jar of food? Good grief.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

I bought a purse from a deeply discounted store for 6 dollars. I wish I had bought another, bc it is the best project bag I ever bought. It's heavy duty canvas with handles and the bottom must have some kinda board in it, which makes it very sturdy. It is from Oscar delarenta and pretty cute.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

My first knitting bag was purchased from the LYS and cost about $75.00, but I had birthday money to spend. It was about the size of a plastic grocery bag, maybe a bit larger. My daughter loved it so much that I gave it to her. The next one I had was a striped canvas beach bag, but it was really too big. Plus the canvas showed every bit of dirt and there were no pockets for phone or notions. My third bag was purchased from an Etsy shop. While it was the right size, the strap was too short to go over my shoulder. 

When I take my knitting out, I only want to carry one bag. At last, tired of searching for the perfect bag that was also affordable, I started keeping all my WIP's in reusable grocery bags. Not the plastic ones but made of cheap fabric with the store logo. I choose the one I want to take with me and add the contents of my purse. Plenty of room and although there are no pockets, I don't care about that. My knitting notions are in a zippered clear cosmetic pouch that I can move from bag to bag.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I have several large bags I purchased from AC Moore for $1 each that I use for large projects because they can hold a log of yarn and my bag of tools. I have two bags with hard sides that I purchased at AC Moore with their 50% off coupons and got them for $5 each. They are good for smaller projects.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

cr8images said:


> I would like feedback on project bags. Do you use them? What sizes? What about small bags to hold notions? What price would you pay for different sizes? I am making drawstring project bags out of fabric with drawstrings. Some are made from upcycled fabric and some from new fabric. I hand screen print knitting, sorry no crochet yet!, sayings on them.
> 
> All comments welcome.


I use sunglasses cases for notions. They are larger than regular eyeglass cases, and hold a lot of tools, from small scisssors to tape measures, stitch markers, tapestry needles, crochet hooks, cable needles and extra interchangeable needles - all in one case. I stock several to keep with the bags with current WIP.

I too use fabric store bags with logos or freebies from promotions. I used to make lovely ones with pockets but my daughters claimed them for tote bags! I have a few water-resistant bags with zippers for travel.

There are beautiful bags featured on KP - ingenious and creative. Although I would love to own one, I would rather spend the money on yarn.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have lots of project bags, all sorts of sizes from small enough to put in some stitch markers and a blunt needle to big enough for an Afghan or 2 or 3 wips. I usually make my own but have found some at thrift stores. I got a bargain on some silk fabric some years ago and made bags to hold a skein of yarn when out of the house, the yarn glides very smoothly over the slick silk. I probably have 20 different bags.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

My, where do I begin, I have so many. I have as many project bags as WIP's. I am cheap also I have some see through cosmetic cases from Dollar Tree, also drawstring totes, or some with handles from Dollar Tree.

When they are on sale, I buy better quality from Web's, I've even used my old padded lunch box case.

I've gone to e-bay and e-bags. bought so many. 

Just love, love, love, totes.My favorites are Everest clear totes from Amazon.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I use old pencil cases that fasten into looseleafs for notions.
My current project goes into the plastic a pillowcase set came in to be waterproof; then into the backpack they go!


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Thrift stores have all kinds of bags. Purses,totes,small or large suitcases,cosmetic bags and cases and diaper bags.
What are PIGS?


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I use the shopping bags you can purchase for $1.00 from Target. They seem to be just the right size.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I have many bags. I don't know why but I just have this fetish for them. The last one I bought was a backpack that was perfect for when I stayed at my daughter or sister's. How many times did I use it? Once! Now I just stick to the ones I have and stopped wasting my money on getting more bags. I've gone over a year without buying another bag. For me that's good. Just don't have any extra money so I am now trying to get my stash down. It should keep me for a couple years. Haha


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I find the extra strong bags from supper markets the type that they say lasts a lifetime are light and waterproof and easy to carry.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I use a yarn drum I got on AmaZon about $14 and it's got a zip bag for tools


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

ivyrain said:


> Thrift stores have all kinds of bags. Purses,totes,small or large suitcases,cosmetic bags and cases and diaper bags.
> What are PIGS?


PIGS means Projects In Grocery Sacks. 
I have many bags from going to conferences when I was teaching. These, plus one I made & two a friend made for me, are my usual bags. I also crocheted one. Since it was too loose to keep hooks etc inside, I put a purse organizer from a door prize in it. The one I made is my biggest & currently has a hibernating sweater in it. It's the only one with its own pockets. I made one that closed with a zipper, but that was given away.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I am a Vera Bradley fan also Ancaster!! ???? I purchase them at resale shops also and carry my knitting with pride. I love beautiful bags in general.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I have several in different sizes for different projects. I have one that I use for traveling because I can put lots of yarn in it. But the one staple that I have is a zippered pencil case filled with measuring tape, scissors, index cards for notes, tapestry needle, etc. This can easily go from bag to bag.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just saying......!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-444634-1.html


----------



## nutcracker1 (Jan 21, 2017)

I just use a canvas shopping bag, the type you can buy at many stores for $1 or $2. Projects "in waiting" live in plastic shopping bags until their exciting move to the canvas bag.


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm a project bag freak! I have so many of them...from super cheap ones to one I purchased at a 31 Party with outside pockets and grommets to pull yarn through. I've knit and felted one. But my favorites are simple cotton bags in different colors that I got at either Hobby Lobby or JoAnns or Michaels, I honestly don't remember which. They are about 12 X 14", and were meant for some craft to decorate, like tshirts. They're pretty colors and I can put WIP's in them and hang them on hangers in my craft closet and can easily identify which project is which. If there were ones like these with beautiful knit related designs or sayings, I would certainly buy them, but wouldn't pay more than $8 for each for small ones. The cutest ones at Wordpress are great to look at, but entirely out of range price wise.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I use them for all of my projects. I also store my upcoming projects in them yarn, pattern and notions do when I am ready to start it is all there. Also helps me remember what the tarn I bought is for. I have ones in all sizes from sock ball to afghan size.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Conchalea said:


> PIGS means Projects In Grocery Sacks.


I love a good early morning laugh whenever, wherever I can get one, and this PIGS is one of the best in a long while. I have never heard this before so seeing that definition for the first time had me spray my coffee, but the thoughts that followed will have me giggling all day. I have so many PIGS ???? in my bedroom, my living room, my kitchen table even. The unused balls of yarn for my WIP is in one ???? and yarns sorted out and waiting their turn, it seems endless.
I did rediscover a pretty zippered tote bag I brought back from Maui ten years ago that I will use, another I got in Germany three years ago will make a nice project bag too. Better than just collecting dust.
Thanks for the giggle, this really started my day off in the best way.
???? hahahaha. I have ???? all over my place.

edited to add 'the thoughts that followed' the original wording might have implied I was laughing at Conchalea's entire post.


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Some stores have these types of bags if you buy four or six bottles of wine. There are 4 or six dividers, which are the perfect size to fit a skein of yarn, tools, bottle of water, a sandwich, and a small knitting project. If you don't want the wine , the bags can be bought for a dollar or so. Publix, Kroger, CVS, and Sprouts, are all places I've found the bags in the U.S. When I showed my "yarn bag" at one store, and waxed eloquent about its many uses, I was given 5 extra ones. They are all full of yarn by now, of course. :sm09:


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Let me first confess that I apparently have a purse fetish. Fortunately I volunteer at a thrift store so that's where mine come from. I have many small quilted ones for projects like dishcloths or baby clothes. Over the years when we traveled I would buy a tote or beach bag from each trip which then became a knitting bag with memories. I have these in all sizes from smaller to large which are great for knitting afghans, etc. I was using a beautiful basket made by a friend and given to me by another friend...... until our rescue dog came along and thought those balls of yarn were great toys! After catching her happily trotting off with one it became apparent that I now needed something that would zip shut. My latest favorite is a $2 thrift store find. It appears to be a carryon bag from a set of luggage in a tweed pattern, very sturdy with a shoulder strap and handles, and pockets inside and out. It's also lined which protects the yarn. It's big enough for most projects yet small enough to take in the car on trips. My notions are kept in a clear cosmetic bag that can go from bag to bag when necessary. The small bags have been handy when teaching my grandchildren to knit..... I can give each of them a knitting bag for their projects!


----------



## ValCC76 (Sep 27, 2016)

I purchased a new Art bin yarn drum at Amazon. Rubber edged holes (4 with "pocket" opening between them) in the top to let yarn out and keep project clean and hair free..a must in my house!- it lets you slide balls in and out while working on project so you can pack project away easily. Holds up to 8 standard balls, very roomy and came with notions zippered case..rather large-fits hooks easily and dpn's. RubberI zed grippy bottom and canvas outer for easy clean. Mesh pocket on outside too. So far, for socks I don't mind it collapses a bit, but a stuff piece of cardboard would fix that in a jiffy if necessary. Was only $20.00..maybe because of the colour? I bought Raspberry - others were listed at 40 and there are smaller versions too. Comes with carry strap as well you can attach. Happy crafting!


----------



## DorianaS (Feb 4, 2017)

I love project bags. I am using a binkwaffle one now that I can wear on my wrist while walking and knitting. It is handy also for reading glasses, cell phone etc. I like tote bags too for larger projects. I once covered up the store logo of a sturdier bag with my own knitted fabric. I called it my baggy sweater lol


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

I used to call my mother the "Bag Lady" because she always had what seemed a gazillion bags--projects, and on and on.

Well, here I am doing the same thing! I have a handled basket for knitting, as well as canvas grocery bags (we can't use plastic bags in most of CA, USA now) and many bags for different colored yarns (using plastic grocery bags that I have kept from when we could get them).......and cloth bags from here and there.....and a couple more wicker baskets for needles, etc.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a small Vera Bradley i use for small projects and a large tote from Hobby Lobby for large ones. I don't have wip except my smalls to go and a larger for home.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

I like see-through notions bags.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Me again but had to tell you this. My late husband once asked me how many bags I needed and I replied "one more than what I have"!!! ????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

cr8images said:


> I would like feedback on project bags. Do you use them? What sizes? What about small bags to hold notions? What price would you pay for different sizes? I am making drawstring project bags out of fabric with drawstrings. Some are made from upcycled fabric and some from new fabric. I hand screen print knitting, sorry no crochet yet!, sayings on them.
> 
> All comments welcome.


I have one large tote bag where I keep my current project( a big project) and my notions. The notions are in mesh zippered bags. 
I also have 2 smaller bags for the 2 other WIP.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a variety of "project bags. I like to make sure they are sturdy and when possible somewhat "moisture" proof. You never know when something will spill near them or an area will be moist. Also l like to avoid anything that might "bleed' if it does get wet. LR I'm not sure I place items in large clear plastic beads in the project bag. This also helps keep things organized.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

My son gave me a lovely knitting bag -- don't recall the name, but I've seen it in knitting catalogues (has outside pockets to hold extra yarn, etc.), and I use those cylinder-shaped, clear plastic jewelry or bead making holders -- the kind that are about 5 individual pieces that screw together (hope I'm explaining this correctly) for my stitch markers, point protectors, etc.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I too repurpose bags often given by daughter when she gets new but I find gym bags the best or soft sided bags intended as brief cases or laptop cases(large ones)I may in the near future crochet a big bag and get a large canvas bag to go inside it so things don't fall through I guess my biggest want on a craft bag of any sort is lots of pockets I use small money bags(the sort banks use)and makeup bags for gadget bags I have rollup sleeve type things for dpn and crochet hooks I have used plastic pencil boxes and see through zipper pencil bags as well whatever is handy when I need to change things up I am trying to figure out how to organize my crafting stuff including yarn...


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I upcycle. I have 2 denim bags, one could be a back pack for medium projects, a large tote (received for Christmas with Bath and Body Works products inside - assume it's one of theirs-maybe) currently holding a large "pound" size skein for working on a shawl. That also contains at the moment my Chiao Goo interchangeables and cables (in one of those pencil bags the kids use with their school binders) and a pillow case vinyl bag (zipper on top) that I shortened with my sewing machine to hold my accessories (i.e. crochet hook for dropped stitches, container with markers, scissors, you get the drift). I also save the pillow case vinyl bags, comforter vinyl bags (you know, the ones that the pillows, comforters, sheets come in) and use them for storing my yarn.

I have only 1 store bought container that was a gift - kind of looks like a mason jar with a hole in the lid and with a carrying handle. That currently contains the second sock that needs to be finished - as soon as I figure it's been in time out long enough.


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

I keep all my stash in project bags with the intended pattern or a note - what I want to make. So I have a lot of them. I get them at K-Mart or Target in the clearance section of tote bags. I buy a variety of sizes. Target's Dollar Spot has some cute ones for small projects. Some have a little bag attached for notions but I use a make up bag. Some of them are quite pretty. 

My favorite is a basket I found at K-Mart. It sits up on the floor, fits a small sweater project, and has pretty embroidery on it.

For really large projects like my never-ending bedspread, Joanns and Marshalls have some pretty big bags for some small prices.

I have never bought an official "Knitting bag" although I was gifted one.


----------



## vrazz (Jan 16, 2017)

I use a small plastic storage container with a locking lid for notions, paper pencil etc. Small projects I use gallon zippered food storage bag. Larger projects go in inexpensive canvas totes, have several as I pick them up when I find them at the discount store.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

I love project bags, but I prefer zippered ones to draw-string ones. I use a little zippered bag for my notions - crochet hook, tapestry needles, scissors, nail file, stitch holders; another zippered bag for yarn scraps - to add a little colored stripe or to use as a lifeline; and larger zippered see-through bags (ones used for traveling are perfect, or just plain ziplock bags) for my WIP. Then I have a larger zippered knitting bag that I can use to hold all these when I go in the car or take my knitting with me.

And that's just for my knitting. I also use zippered bags in my luggage when I travel - one for my makeup, one for manicure items, one for medicine, one for toothpaste / toothbrush, one for socks, larger one for underwear, and even larger ones for various items of clothing. 

Can you post some pictures of your bags? I would love to see what you're making.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

A few weeks ago, the wind was really strong and blew not one, but four wine bags into my yard. They were made of cloth and had dividers for 4 bottles of wine. I started to throw them away but thought, hey, they would make good yarn bags. They aren't as large as grocery bags and could hold possibly two projects, extra yarn, any needles and still have a section left over to carry a water bottle. (Have a great bottle for that too. It keeps the water cold and doesn't sweat.) So I washed them and I now have extra project bags. The only down side is the advertising for Bi-Lo Wine on the outside. Can that be removed do you think?


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I used to have PIGs, all around my chair, until my husband complained that they were ugly. I now have nice projects bags. Generally, they have to stand upright. Need different sizes for different projects. I have a lot from Blue Q in different sizes (blueq.com), a local Pittsfield, MA company. Unfortunately, they stopped making my favorite style (which had hard plastic handles), but I bought 5-6 on sale on their website when on closeout. They also make a large zippered bag, perfect size for an afghan. Inexpensive, with lots of fun patterns, using recyled materials. They also sell socks and lots of ridiculous stuff. For notions, I use the small zippered bags that comes with the larger size Le Sportsac bags (so pockets are less important to me. At the last Vogue Knitting Live, I splurged and bought a beautiful bag from Three Green Sisters (they have an Etsy store). It's made from upcyled upholstery fabric (leftovers from reupholstery jobs). I don't find the flat bags with drawstrings very useful except to separate a small project from a larger one in one of my regular project bags when traveling between Brooklyn and Pittsfield, though I usually would use two bags instead. Hope you find this helpful. However, as with needles, knitters like different style bags. It seems it's rare we buy anything expensive, as that takes money away from yarn buying.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I sometimes get simple cloth bags as souvenirs from my travels that I use as project bags. Generally they are about 10" x 12" and cost $5-6. For larger projects I use free tote bags I've collected from various conventions or shows. Those may be as big as 12" x 18". Notions go in leftover cosmetic bags or zip locks. Depending on the complexity of the bag and how much I liked the graphics I might pay up to $20 for a great bag.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I personally love project bags and am currently using pretty fabric ones I bought on Etsy. Most of my projects are small, so use a smaller type bag with a drawstring and lined in nylon. Lucky you to make your own. There are some very nice free patterns out there for making your own.


----------



## tisszy (Apr 29, 2016)

I use all my leftover yarns to whip up bags. I'm a meanie who hates to throw anything away ... oh, hang on ... that's the definition of a hoarder! Yep, that's me. I can get one done in an evening, either peg loom weaving or crochet. 

If you're interested, and have a high tedium tolerance (lol) I have a very (!) new blog. Please bear with me on it ... I'm on a steep learning curve, but you can find it at: 
creativitycannon.com


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I have two yarn tote bags that I bought from Amazon. It has separate sections for different skeins of yarn plus a zippered space to carry the project you're working on plus the patterns. I am working on two afghans so one for each. I also use a clear plastic zippered make-up bag to carry my knitting tools like cable needles, small measuring tape, scissors, etc. My crochet hooks are in a pouch and my interchangeable knitting are also in pouches. These I carry in a small cloth bag I bought at Dollar Tree. So don't judge by my needs. I am a sucker for bags though.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, I have project bags all over the place but NONE are drawstring. I want a zipper in my bag. Various sizes, depending on the project. Yes, I also have smaller bags (also zippered) with small supplies/tools in them.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

If you ever go to a convention...you can get yourself a lifetime's supply of project bags. I have been to a Women's Health Exposition and this past fall went to a Yacht show while in Fla. with a friend. All of the vendors are happy to give away their free advertising printed on their bags. I have a million and use almost every one. The left overs I use for grocery bags.
I keep my small notions in a small plastic container sold for food use. And I use a zipper lock plastic bag for the large items like stitch holders, scissors, post its...etc. I like the clear containers as it helps to more easily find what I am looking for.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, yeah, convention bags! Last summer our senior center had a little "convention" for health care providers in our city. One gave away really nice bags but they had a logo and were a flat envelope bag. Still, they had that lovely zippered top. I brought one home, got out my favorite cat fabric, did a fringed edge applique over logo, squared off the ends so it had a flat bottom/top and have a lovely bag for my knitting.


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Another idea, burlap rice bags with zipper top and handles, ca me with rice I bought years ago. I have done a little patching, get compliments using them. For smaller projects.


----------



## Lolliesue (Feb 4, 2013)

I use a craft box with a snap lid and handle. Perfect for my dish cloths or bibs and but cloths I am edging. Larger projects, I use a bag I purchased from Joanns when on sale for $9.99 when spent a certain amount.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Being a retired teacher, I have many bags from book companies and workshops attended. Unfortunately most of them have a WIP in them!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

stitcheswarden10 said:


> Me again but had to tell you this. My late husband once asked me how many bags I needed and I replied "one more than what I have"!!! ????


LOL. My DH says the same thing. Now, however, he just shakes his head and says nothing. Smart man.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

I would never by a project bag. I use everything from old totes & laptop bags....to cosmetic & tool bags, any extra $$ around goes to yarn. 
Queen of cheap here.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I rarely use a project bag. When I take my project I generally use a plastic grocery bag. They're disposable, waterproof and if you get it dirty you can always replace it .


I did the same thing until the bag ban. Now I use a canvas grocery tote.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

I prefer bags with drawstrings or buttons to zippers (and heaven forbid Velcro - yarns worst enemy in my opinion). I have several bags as I have a few projects on the needles all the time. I keep them in project bags even at home as it is easier to keep the yarn, needles, and pattern all together. I also like the easiness of "grab'n'go".
I have a small one that is adorable: the loop handle one one side goes through rings, one ring on each of the other sides. (I hope that makes sense I can't post a picture right). I got it in Singapore, love it; perfect for socks or hats!


----------



## Queen Wisteria (Dec 23, 2016)

Check out Walmart for the Bag Smith project bag. It comes in beige, or black canvas. You can request home delivery, or pick up at your nearest store.

The bag is free standing, or folds up to carry, or store. The frame is wire. It has an adjustable shoulder strap, or carry by handles. It has 4 vertical canvas pockets for storage of needles, scissors and other tools. Six mesh pockets on the inside. Two clear zippered pockets on the front. One clear pattern pocket on back of bag. A fantastic feature I never had before in a knitting bag. Love it! Before I was always digging for the "crunkled up" pattern. There is plenty of room for several projects, your water bottle, and a few other items of necessity. 

The Bag Smith has eliminated all my clutter (wip) around my comfort spot in the living room. Now I am able to pick the bag up and go anywhere, sit it at my feet when I am a passenger in the car. Or set the bag in the back when I am driving.

In the 1960's I used a free standing wooden leg knitting bag w/small inside pockets. It was always a pain to travel with because it was not very sturdy. Wood handles, or legs broke. One can only re-glue/repair a few times. 

I have made several cloth knitting bags to be fashionable. Depending on my mood, the distance traveling, and how complicated the pattern determines which one I would take for the ride. Some items, I can knit riding at 70 mph, watch the scenery, give directions on where to turn, etc. 

Black was my color choice. It blends in wherever I sit it. I thought the beige may show soil quicker. The wire stand and pockets were the selling points for me to invest.

Check it out for your self. The bag was a bit cheaper through Walmart than Bag Smith, or the other suppliers.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cr8images said:


> I would like feedback on project bags. Do you use them? What sizes? What about small bags to hold notions? What price would you pay for different sizes? I am making drawstring project bags out of fabric with drawstrings. Some are made from upcycled fabric and some from new fabric. I hand screen print knitting, sorry no crochet yet!, sayings on them.
> 
> All comments welcome.


I use what ever I have around. Currently using a "back pack" style bag I picked up free at an RV rally a couple of years ago... but also have other free bags I use depending on the size of my project.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I mostly use vinyl or fabric tote bags that I get free from our state fair. Have a zillion of them. Then inside them I use clear vinyl bags that sheets come in to keep yarn together, and small zippered bags to hold notions that I pick up at garage sales for a quarter. But I still look at thrift stores for unique large bags, purses, diaper bags, totes, etc. It's amazing what you can find for very little.


----------



## Robin's Nest (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi 
I am using a wine bottle bag. Has different pouches for many items, 6. and I use a clear pencil case for take along items.
R.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

I have various project bags to take with me on the go in the car. I have punched holes then put eyelets in those holes for the yarn to feed through....It works so very well and makes it easy to take your project along wherever you go. Knitters like to have busy hands!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

The size of project bags I like are the different sizes of Ziploc bags. I use them to hold all my wip' s as they will hold a skein of yarn, needle & pattern. Then I like a much larger bag to take with me when I go to my Knit social group---this bag has pockets in/outside, nice long handle, material can be wiped off & large enuf for several wip' s bags. Paid about $7 for it!!
I'm a sewer so I could easily sew some small project bags as my LYS is selling them (local seller) for $20-30, gasp!!! I know there is work & time involved.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

wilmad... what a great idea! Using the wine bag will work perfectly for my sock projects. I work on both socks at the same time on separate needles so this will keep the Yarns from tangling. A spot for my water bottle, keys, phone and yarn. I foresee a couple of bags being purloined from Ralph's in my future!


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Firstsoprano said:


> wilmad... what a great idea! Using the wine bag will work perfectly for my sock projects. I work on both socks at the same time on separate needles so this will keep the Yarns from tangling. A spot for my water bottle, keys, phone and yarn. I foresee a couple of bags being purloined from Ralph's in my future!


...and its always nice to have a little glass of wine at the end of a busy day of knitting;-)


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

wilmad said:


> ...and its always nice to have a little glass of wine at the end of a busy day of knitting;-)


My kind of gal!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

I love my Mrs. Brown's bags (she has an Etsy shop) and my small sock bag from my LYS. I like being able to zip up the bags and know everything is secure. I found a video on YouTube on how to make the bags and have plans to try making some for myself when I go home (no sewing machine here). I'm now thinking that I will have to make dividers inside for my sock projects.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Great idea to make these bags. I use plastic ziplock bags for my notions etc --sandwich size mostly. I also store my cable needles in these bags with a stick on lable. Seems like this would be a good size.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

All my cloth project bags come from thrift stores, those that come from cruise lines such as Holland America, and I keep all my supplies in jewelry roll-ups.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

My local yarn shop always put purchases in clear 14 X 16 bags with drawstrings. They were really nice and of course, over time I saved a bunch, so that's what I use. Because they're clear it's easy to tell at a glance which project needs attention. Unfortunately, the shop closed a couple (sigh) so I'm hoarding them.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

My daughters partner gave me a beautiful basket that I use for my current projects. I have a pencil case for crochet hooks, tape, and emery board. A small travel first aid kit box [I picked up at a dollar store] holds markers and tapestry needles.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Reinharv said:


> I have three project bags--one for socks which is small and compact. Then I wanted a medium sized one so it could hold more such as a pattern book, notions, etc. on my Christmas list was a large bag as I was making an afghan. This project bag had two interior compartments, and two interior zippered areas and on the exterior there was one zippered flap and on the other side a flap divided in two. The bag sits up straight and is closed by a zipper.
> 
> The fabric was a beautiful print from Indonesia--very colorful and very well structured. It is the best bag ever. The price was $65.00. This is not cheap but it is very well made and I can't find a thing wrong with it.


Would love to see a photo. Sounds a great bag.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I use my bags to hold my yarn as I knit. Small bags for fine yarn. Medium sized for worsted balls.


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

stitcheswarden10 said:


> Me again but had to tell you this. My late husband once asked me how many bags I needed and I replied "one more than what I have"!!! ????


Oh, I am going to remember this one. I love acquiring fun tote bags of all sizes and varieties most everywhere I go, And I always seem to find uses for them. I even sometimes try to put them on the sectional between between where my husband and I sit to watch TV at night. He has often watched all my yarn and patterns and miscellaneous things mound up and start tipping his way. He said the other night, "I need to build a wall, and I'm not paying for it." Gave us both a good laugh.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have several bags, but I use recycled shopping bag's or just the plasic throw away bags.....I alway's keep a bag ready to take with me, usually a pair of socks if i'm close to turning the heel i'll quickly start the toe on a pair and move that to the ready to go bag.....or if I have time i'll do both heel's then pop back into the ready to go bag (I don't want to get caught part way through a heel whilst out again) 
I am on a budget so save my $$$'s for buying more yarn, I alway's have heap's of bags. I'm sure many would love purpose made bags or to give as gifts


----------



## byalexis (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought a fabric dopp kit for my notions. It is large enough that I can carry a lot of notions (scissors, needles, markers, extra crochet needles to pick up dropped stitches, measuring tools) etc. I can'even remember what I have. But I always have the right one. For WIP bags, I've had several surgeries where they have given me nice canvas bags with extra pockets.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

cr8images said:


> I would like feedback on project bags. Do you use them?
> I used to use a couple of project bags made of quilting cotton. But, I was gifted one of those wonderful canvas bucket bags with lots of pockets that stands on it's own, so that's what I use now. What sizes? What about small bags to hold notions?
> I keep my notions in a good quality pencil pouch that my daughter used for school. The tiny things I keep in the pencil case, inside a small candy tin, and the sewing needles in a pill bottle.
> What price would you pay for different sizes? I really don't think I'd buy a drawstring bag, because I could make one myself. I might buy a small bag to hang a small project from my wrist so I can knit without putting the yarn ball in my pocket.
> ...


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

I have enjoyed reading everyone's responses. I have used gardening totes with pockets on the outside. Also, canvas "hardware tool " bags. Generally, from " Harbor Freight"


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> I have enjoyed reading everyone's responses. I have used gardening totes with pockets on the outside. Also, canvas "hardware tool " bags. Generally, from " Harbor Freight"


I also have enjoyed all these ideas. My "craft group" bought the canvas tool bags from Harbor Freight, used fabric paint to decorate them and sold them for charity at the local craft show. I bought mine and kept it for my knitting...love it. May get another one.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I like a bag with a square or rectangle bottom so it will sit flat, large enough for a binder, closure not required.
When we go to conventions I focus on getting as many cloth bags as possible, I know a lot of the venders and they throw the remainders away rather than pay freight or a suitcase price on the plane back . Most do not fit a binder but make great market bags, outdoor toys etc. after paying $250 to get into the event free is where it is at. 
Now a lovely crafted bag is another matter and I love lots of pockets inside and out, nice sturdy handles and washable.


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

charbaby said:


> Someone told me to use a diaper bag. No one I know right now has one they don't need that I could purchase. An ad popped up when I was looking at some article or another. Apparently the designer works on baby items only, not a name I
> 
> was familiar with or remember. The cheapest of the dozen or so on the site was $149.00!!! The yarn that would buy! I'll just stay with my re-purposed tote bags. Lord. $149 to pack diapers, wipes, a bottle & jar of food? Good grief.


My DIL just bought a Michael Kors DIAPER bag. Cant imagine what she paid for it.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a Japanese knot bag, medium size. Perfect for most of my projects. A friend gave me the fabric, so it cost nearly nothing. I had to buy thread.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I joke that I never met a bag or plastic box that I didn't like, but that is pretty much true. I have numerous project bags. One is 15"x18" X 6" was made specifically for knitting, but it usually has paper crafting supplies in it (few bags hold 12 x12 paper). Because I knit small items almost exclusively, I like smaller bags. Mostly I use bags from the dollar store that are about 9"x13" with a bottom gusset. If I were to purchase a bag I would like it a little larger (12"x15") for medium size projects. It should have a strap long enough that I can throw it over my shoulder quickly (over my winter coat) and wide enough that the strap doesn't cut into my shoulder. A notions bag needs to be zippered and at least 8-9" long so it holds my most frequently used dpns and circular needles without excessive coiling. I would also want a gusset at the bottom end (giving the bag a square or rectangular bottom end. The bottom needs to be made of an easy clean material so the bag can fit next to my feet in the car or on the foot section of stadium seating.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a knitting suitcase on wheels which has four sections, two of which zip. Got this from my son and his girl friend. It holds all my circular needles and some yarn in PIGS. I have a bag with a flat bottom, plastic lining, four pockets, two are mesh and a zippered pocket in the back and one inside. The large section, also, zips. It is a Martha Stewart Pets which I got at a pet store. It goes with me to visit my daughters. I, like Evie254, have some small 9x10 canvas bags in different colors from Michael's for projects. They fit into my Pet bag. They came three or four per package, under $10.00. They don't carry that size anymore. Later, I got some beige canvas bags at Micheal's with words on them, for about $2.00 each. I have several convention bags which hold various things. My sister has sent me, for Christmas or birthdays, large canvas totes. The latest is beside me holding the yarn for my afghan and the WIP charity baby blanket. It will hold the afghan when it gets too big for a Michael's bag. My notions are in a plastic pencil box that clicks shut. I have a My Little Kitty bag that holds extra markers, stitch holders and cable needles. I guess I'm well stocked.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a bunch of project bags, multiple sizes and styles. Drawstring tops, zippers, and the kind with drawstrings from both sides. My fave? The shawl size wedge zipper bag from zigzag stitches in Canada. https://www.etsy.com/shop/zigzagstitches This person does lovely, neat work, the bags are lined and have a little pocket inside, it fits easily into my backpack so I can commute with it and they're a pleasure to use. I'm making a BSJ right now, everything fits into that bag.


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

I use a diaper bag. It has lots of pockets inside and out. Most have an insulated pocket so I can take a drink with me. I throw my wallet and cell phone in and give up my purse when I am taking my work with me. You would be surprised what you can fit in one of these! Also, if it comes with a changing pad, I wrap it around my work to protect it from anything that I might have put in the bag. And I can lay my work out on it if someone asks me what am I making.


----------



## lkowens53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I can not believe what knitters/crocheters are paying for these little project bags and the home dyed yarn. People are making a good living off doing this. I myself make my on project bags and dye my on yarn if I want too. I just can't see paying that kind of money for what it cost to make it.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

lkowens53 said:


> I can not believe what knitters/crocheters are paying for these little project bags and the home dyed yarn. People are making a good living off doing this. I myself make my on project bags and dye my on yarn if I want too. I just can't see paying that kind of money for what it cost to make it.


You can believe easily by thinking here we got thousands members and everyone got different priorities and different source of income . People with good money it's to hard to buy expensive things and they look pretty .


----------



## DianeMarieC (Feb 5, 2017)

I use craft store bags, like the two dollar kind, the ones you bring your purchase s home in. I also store my yarns in zip lock bags, because I have a cat. Who likes to attack moving yarn.

Have fun crafting.


----------



## ReadingStitcher (Nov 14, 2014)

I recently retired and went on a splurge to hold my stash and my PIGS. Got sick and getting better but getting out more on a rollator. Have always toted PIGS but wanted to have a little fun as I have trouble carrying stuff and wanted to make it easy and pretty. So everything from LLBean to Vera Bradley to conference bags to a few knitting bags. They all hold knitting but may be shared or repurposed at will. I have been having fun with this and it has been an uplift. I may have a different meaning for this process to share and may start a new thread with a different title as I am enjoying the flow of this conversation so much.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

WaterFall said:


> You can believe easily by thinking here we got thousands members and everyone got different priorities and different source of income . People with good money it's to hard to buy expensive things and they look pretty .


My biggest priorities in project bags is that they are clean, without holes, sturdy and will hold all my supplies. I also don't sew a lot, and both of the sewing machines in my home are on the fritz. So yes, I'm willing to spend a little money on good project bags but I have money invested in the yarn and needles inside of them. The last thing I want is to have a needle poke a hole in my bag and then lose things from it. My knitting travels with me when I commute and when I travel, so this is really important to me.


----------



## madebycindysdigits (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't use pill attic grocery bags anymore because they get holes in them easily and I lost some items before I realized it. I use repurposed tote bags. I have several with different projects in them


----------



## lkowens53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree that all the project bags are beautiful and I would love to be able to buy the yarn. I am a new widow and can't afford to do it so I watch you tube to learn how to do it myself.


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

lkowens53 said:


> I agree that all the project bags are beautiful and I would love to be able to buy the yarn. I am a new widow and can't afford to do it so I watch you tube to learn how to do it myself.


I am so sorry for your loss. It is hard, I know. I lost my wonderful husband of 51 years last year. Continue to knit and crochet to fill the empty times and your favorite memories will keep you going.


----------



## lkowens53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am so ...................sorry for your loss. It is hard at times and very lonesome too. I keep busy and I hope you are doing the same. Thank you very much.


----------



## crochetthreads (Apr 5, 2013)

For larger projects I use the shopping box you can buy for $4 for big projects, and various other repurposed bags for smaller projects, eventually I wanted something personal so I bought canvas bags at a good price on EBay and personalized them, these I carry around most of the time when I go out. I also made my own denim pouch to match for all my notions and tools I need. Anything that you use that makes you happy will work.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

crochetthreads said:


> For larger projects I use the shopping box you can buy for $4 for big projects, and various other repurposed bags for smaller projects, eventually I wanted something personal so I bought canvas bags at a good price on EBay and personalized them, these I carry around most of the time when I go out. I also made my own denim pouch to match for all my notions and tools I need. Anything that you use that makes you happy will work.


Your bags are beautiful! And very clever to make your own attractive pouch ..... repurposed jeans, if I'm not mistaken. Great idea! 
:sm24:


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

crochetthreads said:


> For larger projects I use the shopping box you can buy for $4 for big projects, and various other repurposed bags for smaller projects, eventually I wanted something personal so I bought canvas bags at a good price on EBay and personalized them, these I carry around most of the time when I go out. I also made my own denim pouch to match for all my notions and tools I need. Anything that you use that makes you happy will work.


Super nice work! I can see why they make you happy!


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I make my own project bags out of printed laminate from Hobby Lobby. I put a zipper at the top and a tassle on the zipper pull. I make them big enough to put a sheet of paper in them as well as my yarn for the project.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

crochetthreads said:


> For larger projects I use the shopping box you can buy for $4 for big projects, and various other repurposed bags for smaller projects, eventually I wanted something personal so I bought canvas bags at a good price on EBay and personalized them, these I carry around most of the time when I go out. I also made my own denim pouch to match for all my notions and tools I need. Anything that you use that makes you happy will work.


I love your denim pouch.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I have made some tote bags from quilting fabric, line it & make 2 straps to attach. I have a couple I use for knitting projects & the others I use for supermaket purchases. Sure beats buying the store bags.
DotS


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

For notions, I like a plastic pencil case. It holds a lot of stuff and snaps shut. For project bags I use what's around mostly, like reuseable shopping totes, although my daughter bought me a Nantucket Bagg for Christmas.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I like to use purses for my projects. Each project has its own purse or bag to keep up appearances. Nice large leather bags that I have never paid more than $5 for.


----------



## crochetthreads (Apr 5, 2013)

Happycamper said:


> Your bags are beautiful! And very clever to make your own attractive pouch ..... repurposed jeans, if I'm not mistaken. Great idea!
> :sm24:


Thanks so much! Yes I used and old pair of jeans and matching red fat quarters from Walmart, the denim bag was my first ever zipper, I was so proud of myself it turned out very well.


----------



## crochetthreads (Apr 5, 2013)

Firstsoprano said:


> I love your denim pouch.


Thanks so much, was very easy to make.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

My most used bags I made from my husband's jeans. However, I recently made a few project bags out of some leftovers. The ones I made are about the size of a cosmetic bag and are great for tools. Make sure they are long enough for DPNs. I find the shallow longer one is great for mittens as it holds two balls of yarn, needles and mitten just nice. I have also used the cloth grocery/wine/6 pack bags. My favorite carry around is an insulate sack-type lunch bag with a twill handle.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a variety of project bags ranging from plastic to cloth totes to totes designed especially for knitting.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

crochetthreads said:


> For larger projects I use the shopping box you can buy for $4 for big projects, and various other repurposed bags for smaller projects, eventually I wanted something personal so I bought canvas bags at a good price on EBay and personalized them, these I carry around most of the time when I go out. I also made my own denim pouch to match for all my notions and tools I need. Anything that you use that makes you happy will work.


Ahh Ha! I had never thought to use the leg of the jeans that way. Will have to on the next pair my husband wears out.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

All these replies gives me a push to get going on them. I will hand screen print and then make the bags. I will post a picture and ask for feedback. I would love to see pictures of the bags people use that they like too.



nancyannin said:


> I love project bags, but I prefer zippered ones to draw-string ones. I use a little zippered bag for my notions - crochet hook, tapestry needles, scissors, nail file, stitch holders; another zippered bag for yarn scraps - to add a little colored stripe or to use as a lifeline; and larger zippered see-through bags (ones used for traveling are perfect, or just plain ziplock bags) for my WIP. Then I have a larger zippered knitting bag that I can use to hold all these when I go in the car or take my knitting with me.
> 
> And that's just for my knitting. I also use zippered bags in my luggage when I travel - one for my makeup, one for manicure items, one for medicine, one for toothpaste / toothbrush, one for socks, larger one for underwear, and even larger ones for various items of clothing.
> 
> Can you post some pictures of your bags? I would love to see what you're making.


----------



## bargosal (Dec 29, 2016)

I use the bags that are supplied by the bottle shop. Small (4 bottles) and large (6 bottles). I run a line of stitching along the bottom of the bottle pockets to make small pouches to store odds and ends. Also run the stitching up just before getting to the end. This creates a long narrow needle pocket. Very handy and makes good use of the bags! :sm09: (We drink a bit) The second image shows a bag inside out with needles in pocket


----------

